# Bear trail cam pics



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Here are a few pics from this spring.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there.did you bag a bear ?


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Believe it or not but I didn't take one on that hunt.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wow. those tan was would have been cool to take.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah I would have loved to take one of them. The one sow with the white blaze is awsome looking!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Those are cool pics , thanks for sharing


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

rad!


----------



## CondonWildlife (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I likey!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very 8)


----------

